
Lion Kimbro on revisiting computerized notekeeping (2009) - marttt
https://web.archive.org/web/20130304042836/http://lion.posterous.com/revisiting-computerized-notekeeping
======
marttt
His book "How to Make a Complete Map of Every Thought You Think" has been on
HN several times, eg:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8078819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8078819)

An update to that technique is described here, I think:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20130304042318/http://lion.poste...](https://web.archive.org/web/20130304042318/http://lion.posterous.com/tag/notekeeping)

